# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Приложение REACHit от Lenovo - новый взгляд на хранение ваших данных

## Lenovo_BY

Lenovo объявила о последнем дополнении к набору приложений DOit - REACHit - которое разработано, чтобы улучшить и упростить способ управления файлами на разных платформах и устройствах. Lenovo REACHit позволяет пользователям получать доступ, организовывать, искать и делиться файлами независимо от того, где они хранятся. И все это - с одного приложения, легкого и комфортного в использовании.

Сегодняшние люди все больше нуждаются в связи и используют различные ее формы, вследствие чего количество используемых устройств и полученных данных непрерывно растут. Новое приложение от  Lenovo поможет решить проблему хранения информации.  REACHit соединяет данные с нескольких устройств и мест хранения: ПК пользователя, Android или IOS устройств, а также с учетных записей облачных систем хранения от Google Drive, OneDrive, Dropbox и Box.

REACHit помогает сделать поиск данных проще с сенсорным экраном и графическим пользовательским интерфейсом (GUI), который имеет широкий спектр настроек для фильтрации, сортировки и просмотра данных. Пользователи могут быстро и легко находить файлы на всех устройствах и аккаунтах с использованием панели поиска, прикреплённой к домашнему экрану или через приложение. Для пользователей Windows, REACHit интегрируется в Windows File Explorer для поиска места хранения в операционной системе.

Для редактирования документов перед презентацией или на ходу, REACHit позволяет перемещать файлы, выбирая новые места хранения. Делать это легко и просто - в одно касание, перетащив файлы в интерфейсе приложения. Пользователи также могут редактировать текстовые документы, электронные таблицы и презентации в облаке с помощью редактора ZOHO. Документами, фотографиями, видео и другими файлами пользователи устройства могут делиться с коллегами, друзьями и семьей через приложение SHAREit, электронную почту, загружая ссылки на Facebook или Twitter.

*Цитата:*
_«Мы очень рады запуску REACHit, но это только начало. У нас есть много классных идей и «фишек», которые мы будем использовать для расширения функционала REACHit. Однако более важным, чем эти идеи для нас является организация модели, по которой наши пользователи смогут "проголосовать" при помощи отзывов за то, что мы должны, по их мнению, еще сделать и таким образом определить направление нашего дальнейшего развития»,_ - *сказал Марк Коэн, вице-президент экосистемы и облачных сервисов Lenovo.* _«Возможность добраться до любого файла, независимо от того, где он хранится, стало основной потребностью. При помощи REACHit и нашей_ _пользовательской поддержки, мы чувствуем, что можем привнести опыт, который сегодня является не только классным, но и помогает пользователям размещать и управлять контентом, независимо от того, где он находится».
_
REACHit будет загружен на все системы Lenovo, начиная с 2015 года. Приложение уже доступно для свободного скачивания на Lenovo.com Google Play store и Apple App Store. 

*Справка о компании Lenovo*
Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является постоянным участником мирового рейтинга крупнейших компаний Fortune 500 с годовым оборотом $39 млрд. Lenovo занимает лидирующие позиции по разработке и производству инновационных решений для частных пользователей и корпоративных клиентов. Портфель компании включает высококачественные, надежные, безопасные и легкие в использовании устройства: персональные компьютеры, в том числе легендарный бренд Think и компьютеры-трансформеры Yoga, рабочие станции, серверы, СХД, smart TV, а также широкую линейку мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, планшетные компьютеры и программное обеспечение. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

Реально хорошая программка, установил её себе, ничего сложного в настройках нету, быстрый доступ ко всем моим хранилищам файлов и документов, много функций по управлению ими.

----------

